# WTB: Vexilar or Marcum



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking for an entry level Vexilar or Marcum flasher. Would be nice to have a second unit when I take some on the ice who does not have one. Prefer Central Ohio but may travel or pay for shipping on a good deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Any interest in an fl18 ?


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

I have two Marcum LX5 units. Would let one go for $300 shipped to you as I am in toledo. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i send you PM no anser


----------

